# 2012: I lack inspiration!



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Not clear if you want more scares or ambiance, so...

Nothing that moves? You say you have ghosts, but I'm not sure what that means. No FCG, no Axworthy or Pepper's ghost? What about simple shiatsu massager based groundbreakers?

What about pneumatics? Vortex cannons? Ankle whips? Do your displays change as people move through them, with props activated or lighting changing when triggered by guests?

You did not mention your soundtrack or fog. Could your soundtrack be updated?

What about projections? You _could_ project videos on whatever trees/walls/ fog you have.

Snakes? Nightmares? What is it that makes a place like your cemetery scary?


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

It's tough to move in and start anew. Do the neighbors participate or will you be the stand out? Maybe this is the year you build something you always wanted to try but have not? Flying crank ghost, cemetary peppers ghost type projections, animated projects? Would like to see the werewolf you mention!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

maybe work on new lighting or do a fence/gate for your cemetery? or build a coffin? or


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Small things you could add: rats, wilted flower arrangements for the cemetery, moss, fog, backgrounds on the walls, different lighting.

I think it is fun to create small scenes where they are doing something like eating & drinking around a table, or roasting something over a campfire, and throw in some creepy things like bugs, and critters on the food, etc.

Also, how about a pumpkin patch and scarecrow and lots of crows?


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

I would aim to make the cemetery more scary. I am in the same boat. I want to create a scarecrow/children of the corn scene in the back of my yard and a spooky cemetery in the front.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm in a new location, and will likely be the standout on the street. I don't know the neighborhood well, but haven't heard anyone mention a "Halloween house" yet.

I definitely need to add lighting, I really don't have any aside from flickering tea lights that I sprinkle around in front of some of the stones, and the two blacklight spiral bulbs for my static ghost lady. 

I need to finish making the foam chain link and make some stanchions to surround the plots with. 

I don't have much of a soundtrack. I have an intro that someone recorded for me several years ago that I still like, and a few CDs. I'm considering picking up some cheap MP3 players to hide around for spot-sounds (bats on one, moans on another, etc.) I usually put one of my sons' "sound machines" outside on "cricket" mode, too. 

I could definitely use a new coffin (or two, or three!) I have a static FCG style ghost, and I always plan to make a real FCG out of her, but keep putting it off. Maybe I should just go ahead and do it this year. I love Pepper's Ghosts, too--that would be great! 

Speaking of the werewolf, that reminds me that he really needs some period clothing. Right now he's in an old outfit of my ex husband's, and doesn't look quite right. (he's here: http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...cause-tots-had-come-near-get-their-candy.html) I need to muss him up a little too, and see if I can make the mask look less like a mask that's been quickly thrown on a dummy.

I forgot about crows, I do have several of those as well. <3 crows! Maybe I'll get creative and make a papier mache pumpkin/jack o lantern patch this year. I went back to Monsterlist to see what else I'm missing, and I've always wanted to attempt the Floating Lantern. I don't know for a fact that this is the year for it, but maybe

I might make a tombstone peeker, too. Thanks for the advice, everyone!


----------

